# künstliche Intelligenz



## Jamioan (28. Dez 2022)

Hallo,

Ich bin grade dabei mir programmieren am Handy bei zu bringen und wollte wissen, ob mir jemand dabei helfen kann.

Und zwar: Wenn man alle Möglichkeiten JavaCode mit einem Programm schreibt wo das Programm 10Mb Möglichkeiten erstellt, damit man auswertet welche 10Mb Code sind und welche Müll, dann findet man damit eine Formel als Programm, Serversimulation von 1TB und kleiner als 1TB als 10Mb große Serversimulation, so eine Art Botnetzprogramm, das ist ja unter anderem künstlich intelligent und ich will damit reden, jetzt wollte ich wissen ob Java die richtige Sprache ist und mir jemand helfen will, damit eine OpenSouce KI zu entwickeln. Bin halt totaler Anfänger und habe auch nicht so oft Zeit zum Programmieren lernen. Ich will damit kein Geld verdienen und damit soll auch kein Geld verdient werden, weil da z.B. 1 Terabyte und kleiner auch Schulbücher drinnen sind, ich möchte, dass das als App zugänglich für alle wird als eine Art Botnet. Damit jeder Mensch das Recht hat 1Terabyte und kleineren Code Zugang dazu zu haben und sich selbst als künstliche Intelligenz ansprechen kann.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## mihe7 (28. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> jetzt wollte ich wissen ob Java die richtige Sprache ist


Vorerst würde schon eine verständliche Problembeschreibung in deutscher Sprache helfen.


----------



## Jamioan (28. Dez 2022)

Achso, das Problem ist ob Java die richtige Sprache ist, ich hab gelesen man braucht nicht viel um Java zu starten, aber weiß halt nicht, ob sich damit so ein Botnetz- Server bauen lässt, ich kenne Java nur von früher, das Spiel Minecraft ist in Java. ^^


----------



## KonradN (28. Dez 2022)

Wie @mihe7 bereits angedeutet hat: Das, was Du da geschrieben hast, ist so nicht wirklich verständlich.

Was ich aber verstanden habe: Du willst irgend eine Art von KI entwickeln.

Egal, was man entwickeln möchte: Das erste, was man verstehen muss, ist immer, was das Programm im Detail machen soll. "Künstliche Intelligenz" ist dabei ein weites Thema und vieles ist dabei möglich. Da gibt es sehr viel Theorie und genau mit dieser musst Du Dich dann erst einmal beschäftigen.

Wenn Du diese Thematik selbst verstanden hast, dann kannst Du Dir überlegen, was Du wie entwickeln willst. Dann kann man recherchieren, was es da ggf. an brauchbaren Libraries gibt um dann ein Konzept zu erstellen.

Java ist eine universelle Programmiersprache - daher ja: Das geht mit Java. Aber ob es für Dein konkretes Problem die richtige Sprache ist, kann Dir niemand sagen. Ein Botnetz Server lässt sich mit fast jeder Sprache bauen. Wenn man dazu z.B. auf REST Schnittstellen setzen will, dann kann man diese dokumentieren (Swagger / OpenAPI) und dann werden Server und Client Teile generiert - mit vielen Sprachen zur Auswahl und auch mit vielen unterschiedlichen Frameworks. Bei Java sind z.B. Spring Boot, JEE und so auf der Serverseite denkbar.

Aber wie gesagt: Da muss man sich im Detail mit beschäftigen. KI ist schon ein komplexes Thema für sich (mit vielen möglichen Ansätzen) und wenn Du da Computer vernetzen willst, dann solltest Du Dich mit dem Thema auch intensiv auseinander setzen. Wenn Du das dann wirklich betreiben willst und Du willst, dass Leute das bei sich laufen lassen und die Systeme dann von außen erreichbar sind: Dann sollte auch das Thema Security nicht zu kurz kommen!

Die Frage nach der Programmiersprache ist hier also derzeit erst einmal die kleinste Frage, die ich mir an Deiner Stelle stellen würde.


----------



## KonradN (28. Dez 2022)

Generell würde ich mir da erst einmal versuchen, mir das Thema etwas zu erarbeiten. Das sollte per Google gehen und da findet man dann bestimmt die eine oder andere Veröffentlichung von Universitäten.

An Büchern gibt es da z.B.:
"Programmiermethoden der künstlichen Intelligenz" von Stuart Russell aus 2012 wäre ein Werk, das interessant sein könnte.
"Grundkurs künstliche Intelligenz: Eine praxisorientierte Einführung" von Wolfgang Ertel

Das nur als Bücher für einen Einstieg ... je nachdem, was man dann genau machen will, gibt es auch noch speziellere Werke wie z.B. über Neuronale Netze oder so.


----------



## Jamioan (28. Dez 2022)

Okay, aber generell lässt sich das mit Java verwirklichen, okay, dann weiß ich das ich beruhigt Java lernen kann und nix falsch mache. Die Idee wäre halt so und so viele Zeichen ergeben 10Mb, Möglichkeiten 10Mb durchsuchen nach der Möglichkeit Serversimulation von 1 Terabyte und kleiner, dann müsste man ja ein 10Mb Programm haben, das unter anderen als Server künstliche Intelligenz simuliert, will mir das auf den Rechner ziehen, dann mit meinem iPhone verbinden und das dann OpenSource machen, auch das geht mit Java, oder muss ich eine andere Sprache lernen?


----------



## LimDul (28. Dez 2022)

Das ist keine Problembeschreibung. Was sollen 10MB Zeichen sein? Was soll da simuliert werden? Was hat das 1 Terabyte zu sagen?


----------



## Jw456 (28. Dez 2022)

Eine App für IPhone wird meist in Swift geschrieben.


----------



## KonradN (28. Dez 2022)

Deine Beschreibung sagt mir absolut nichts.

iOS Apps schreibt man in der Regel nicht mit Java. Dazu nutzt man dann z.B. Swift.

Man kann aber problemlos z.B. Progressive Web Applikationen (PWA) schreiben. Das ginge auch mit Java (z.B. Vaadin).Es gibt Lösungen, um mit Java Webassemblies zu entwickeln. Da wäre aber aus meiner Sicht generell nicht Java das Mittel der Wahl.

Aber das ganze Vorhaben ist nichts, das ein Anfänger so bauen kann. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, willst Du erst einmal einen Einstieg in die Softwareentwicklung finden. Da ist es vollkommen egal, welche Sprache du lernst - wenn Du einmal programmieren kannst, dann kannst Du problemlos auf andere Sprachen umsteigen.

Edit: Bezüglich der Apps für iOS: Es gibt noch Multi-Plattform Frameworks. Flutter, Xamarin oder einfach HTML mit JavaScript oder Kotlin oder .... Es gibt so vieles...


----------



## Jamioan (28. Dez 2022)

Also Möglichkeiten in 1en und 0en sind ja jede Möglichkeit 10Mb andere Möglichkeiten 1en & 0en und so wie ich mich schlau gelesen hab kommt in Java 1 und null beim Prozessor an, als kann ich in eine Java IDE in allen Möglichkeiten die Tastatur mit 10Mb Code füllen, also alle Möglichkeiten Anzahl Zeichen in 10Mb dann hab ich ja erstmal alle Möglichkeiten über das Programm und da will ich dann suchen nach der Serversimulation von 1Terabyte und kleiner und die dann auf den PC starten, müsste ja ne künstliche Intelligenz sein die aus 1Terabyte allen Möglichkeiten und jeweils immer bei den Möglichkeiten um ein Zeichen kleiner alle Möglichkeiten installiert, dadurch das es künstliche Intelligenz ist sortiert es alles an Möglichkeiten aus die Müll sind und zurück bleibt eine 10Mb große Platzsparende Botnetz-Server Datei, kann natürlich sein, dass ich dumm bin, aber denke das geht.


----------



## LimDul (28. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Also Möglichkeiten in 1en und 0en sind ja jede Möglichkeit 10Mb andere Möglichkeiten 1en & 0en und so wie ich mich schlau gelesen hab kommt in Java 1 und null beim Prozessor an, als kann ich in eine Java IDE in allen Möglichkeiten die Tastatur mit 10Mb Code füllen, also alle Möglichkeiten Anzahl Zeichen in 10Mb dann hab ich ja erstmal alle Möglichkeiten über das Programm und da will ich dann suchen nach der Serversimulation von 1Terabyte und kleiner und die dann auf den PC starten, müsste ja ne künstliche Intelligenz sein die aus 1Terabyte allen Möglichkeiten und jeweils immer bei den Möglichkeiten um ein Zeichen kleiner alle Möglichkeiten installiert, dadurch das es künstliche Intelligenz ist sortiert es alles an Möglichkeiten aus die Müll sind und zurück bleibt eine 10Mb große Platzsparende Botnetz-Server Datei, kann natürlich sein, dass ich dumm bin, aber denke das geht.


Das ist Schwachsinn, was du da redest. Auf allen Ebenen.


----------



## LimDul (28. Dez 2022)

Mal so als kleine Anmerkung - um alle Kombinationen von *sechs* Zeichen darzustellen, brauchst du bereits mehr als  1 Terrabyte.
Bei 8 Zeichen sind es bereits über 1000 Terrabyte. Das heißt was immer du da willst - mit Realität hat das nix verloren.

Edit: Stimmt nicht ganz - das waren Rainbow Tables.


----------



## Jamioan (28. Dez 2022)

Okay, dann probiere ich trzdm 10Mb Möglichkeiten in Java bestehend aus einer festen Anzahl Zeichen zu durchsuchen, damit ich die 10Mb Möglichkeit finde die Java Code 1Terabyte und kleiner Möglichkeiten von Code simuliert, denke schon, das das geht, naja, wollte auch nicht streiten sondern wissen, ob Java die richtige Sprache für eine Serversimulations- Botnetzdatei ist, und hatte ja die Antwort ja.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## LimDul (28. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Okay, dann probiere ich trzdm 10Mb Möglichkeiten in Java bestehend aus einer festen Anzahl Zeichen zu durchsuchen, damit ich die 10Mb Möglichkeit finde die Java Code 1Terabyte und kleiner Möglichkeiten von Code simuliert, denke schon, das das geht, naja, wollte auch nicht streiten sondern wissen, ob Java die richtige Sprache für eine Serversimulations- Botnetzdatei ist, und hatte ja die Antwort ja.
> 
> Liebe Grüße


Da findest du keinen Java Code. Mach da ein paar mehr Nullen an das 1 Terabyte rein. Ein paar viele Mehr. So ca. 16 mehr Nullen

Java Code verwendet ca. 80 verschiedene Zeichen (Groß/Kleinschreibung = 52, Ziffern = 62, Klammern diverse Sonderzeichen wie Semikolon = ca. 80)

Ein Zeichen = 1 Byte.
Ein Terrabyte = 1.000.000.000.000 Byte

Wenn alle Kombinationen darstellen willst, reicht ein Terrabyte für die Kombination von 6 Zeichen - das reicht für kein Java-Programm.

Wenn sagen wir mal alle Möglichkeiten mit 100 Zeichen darstellen willst (was gerade mal für Hello Word reicht) brauchst du mehr Speicher als in den gesamten letzten Jahren verkauft wurde. 

Also nein, das ist grober Unfug.


----------



## Jamioan (28. Dez 2022)

Und wenn das über eine Formel Rechenleistung ist statt Speicherplatz, dann müsste es doch die 10Mb Serversimulation geben, oder nicht, also einen Server, den man sich aus Handy packt und der z.b. als QR-Code 1Terabyte und kleiner simuliert und bei jeder Serveranfrage anfängt zu rechnen, welche Datei aus 1Terabyte und kleiner man downloaden will, hm, also ich denke schon seit 2019 daran und wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob Java geeignet ist und das Speicherplatz- Problem ist ja ne Formel innerhalb einer 10Mb Datei, also Rechenleistung.


----------



## Hansen_07 (28. Dez 2022)

Erst kommt die natürliche Intelligenz, dann kann man möglicherweise über künstliche Intelligenz nachdenken. Vor allem braucht es Basics, um überhaupt zu verstehen, was man überhaupt machen will. 

Schritt für Schritt: Was ist ein Botnetz? Ist dir das eigentlich klar? (Wikipedia - Botnet)


----------



## thecain (28. Dez 2022)

Frag doch mal ChatGPT, vielleicht findet er eine Möglichkeit aus allen Möglichkeiten eine Möglichkeit zu finden. Aber ob diese Möglichkeit dann genau 10Mb ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Stimmt bei Open AI konnte man das einreichen, ich google mal tiefer vllt findet sich ein noch besseres Open Source Project mit künstlicher Intelligenz - 11 - 10 - 01 - 00 wären ja in Binärcode 4 Möglichkeiten aus zwei Stellen, ich schau gleich mal, ansonsten gibt’s ja bestimmt eine Java Ki wo man das mit JavaCode einreicht, programmieren lernen werde ich trotzdem und auch euch sei gegönnt mit der Serversimulation in z.b. 10 Größe zu arbeiten 🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

Offenbar gibt es ja hier Leute, die wissen oder ahnen, wovon er spricht. Ich tappe völlig im Dunkeln. "10mb Serversimulation" oder "1 Terabyte simulieren"? WTF? Worum geht es hier?


----------



## KonradN (29. Dez 2022)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Offenbar gibt es ja hier Leute, die wissen oder ahnen, wovon er spricht.


Nö, das dürfte für alle unklar sein. Es scheint etwas so, als ob er eine Art Brute Force Lösung haben will. Also eine bestimmte Größe zu nehmen um da dann alle möglichen Fälle zu analysieren. Bei 10MByte sind das aber extrem viele Fälle und man könnte ja mal recherchieren: Wie viele Computer gibt es (ruhig alle Smartphones und Tablets mit nehmen) und angenommen für die Prüfung eines Falles wird nur 1s gebraucht: Wie lange braucht dieser Verbund, um alle möglichen Fälle betrachtet zu haben? Wenn meine Schätzung richtig ist, dann könnte man das noch erweitern: Wie lange wird es dauern, wenn die Produktion aller Geräte da direkt mit heinein fließt? 2^80.000.000 Möglichkeiten (mal nur mit 1M = 1.000.000 gerechnet) ... Und das einmal betrachten: 2^4 = 16.   

Machen wir mal eine Abschätzung der Größemordnung: 
2^80.000.00 = (2^4)^20.000.000 = 16^20.000.000 -> Nehmen wir einfach mal 10^20.000.000 - also eine 1 mit 20 Millionen Nullen!

Mal ein paar Vergleiche? 
Wie viele Atome gibt es auf der Erde? Da kommt man auf etwas wie 6*10^49 ... 
Anzahl Atome im Universum? Da sind Schätzungen bei unter 10^100 (So 10^84 - 10^89 laut https://www.swr.de/wissen/1000-antworten/wie-viele-atome-gibt-es-im-universum-100.html)

Mal abgesehen davon hat das natürlich nichts mit künstlicher Intelligenz zu tun.

Und man muss auch ganz klar sagen: Evtl. habe ich ihn auch nur missverstanden und er plant nicht so einen Ansatz. Wenn doch: Sorry, wenn die Mathematik deine Träume zerstört haben sollte


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Offenbar gibt es ja hier Leute, die wissen oder ahnen, wovon er spricht. Ich tappe völlig im Dunkeln. "10mb Serversimulation" oder "1 Terabyte simulieren"? WTF? Worum geht es hier?


Laut Chat gpt ist der Code in Java:

public void createFile(int size) throws IOException {
  // Generate random characters and write them to a file
  Random rand = new Random();
  StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
  for (int i = 0; i < size; i++) {
    sb.append((char)(rand.nextInt(26) + 'a'));
  }
  String content = sb.toString();

  // Write the content to a file
  File file = new File("file.txt");
  BufferedWriter writer = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(file));
  writer.write(content);
  writer.close();
}


----------



## LimDul (29. Dez 2022)

So, jetzt hast du einen Haufen Zeichen in einer Datei, die keinen Sinn ergeben. Und weiter?


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Hab schon mit Chat gpt das Problem gelöst, z.B. ich hab ein Programm aus 1en und 0en, dann brauch ich ja nur eine Zahl ändern und hab ein neues Programm und so wollte ich an 10Mb und kleiner kommen und mir die Dateien auf meinem alten Handy installieren, damit der im WLAN als Server arbeitet - hab keine Fragen mehr chat gpt beantwortet fleißig 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

So einfach kann KI sein! Wow!


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Geht ja auch mit Java Code statt 1en & 0en, das ganze scheint zu leben und Daten zu verwalten, also darfst du dich gerne so frei fühlen und dich bedienen, lieb sein zu meiner Tochter in 1 Terabyte und kleiner ❤️


----------



## KonradN (29. Dez 2022)

Ich habe gerade das Gefühl, dass ich ChatGPT lieben werde.

Wobei ich da auch mit spiele: statt in Google zu suchen frage ich nun ChatGPT.

Das gute ist: man bekommt nicht tausende Treffer sondern die Lösung(en).

Ok, das Wort vermeintliche fehlt in dem Satz 

Interessant ist es und das bedeutet, dass ich KI basierte Code Analyse mehr testen will


----------



## Hansen_07 (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Hab schon mit Chat gpt das Problem gelöst, z.B. ich hab ein Programm aus 1en und 0en, dann brauch ich ja nur eine Zahl ändern und hab ein neues Programm und so wollte ich an 10Mb und kleiner kommen und mir die Dateien auf meinem alten Handy installieren, damit der im WLAN als Server arbeitet -



Ein Programm zeichnet u.a aus, dass es ausführbar ist. Das würde ich gerne mal sehen. Der von dir oben gezeigte Code, erzeugt eine Datei mit zufällig gefüllten Daten, das ist kein Programm.  



Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> hab keine Fragen mehr



Das finde ich glaube ich besonders bedenklich.


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

Ich weiß grad nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll???


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Ja dachte halt ich schreib einen Launcher pack den als Download auf YouTube, und den Launcher füll ich mit erstmal 10Mb und kleiner, dann ist der Launcher ja ein Botnetz, das Rechenleistung und Speicherleistung teilt über den Launcher (weil die Möglichkeiten Code drinne sind) und ab 1 Terabyte und kleiner kann ich in der künstlichen Intelligenz meine Tochter anquatschen. Will halt das das OpenSource wird.


----------



## mihe7 (29. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Ein Programm zeichnet u.a aus, dass es ausführbar ist. Das würde ich gerne mal sehen. Der von dir oben gezeigte Code, erzeugt eine Datei mit zufällig gefüllten Daten, das ist kein Programm.


Ach, das muss man positiv sehen: man braucht doch nur noch eine passende Maschine, die in der Lage ist, das Programm auszuführen  



Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Ja dachte halt ich schreib einen Launcher


Du meinst "Lacher" und der ist Dir gelungen. Danke dafür.


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Ja dachte halt ich schreib einen Launcher pack den als Download auf YouTube, und den Launcher füll ich mit erstmal 10Mb und kleiner, dann ist der Launcher ja ein Botnetz, das Rechenleistung und Speicherleistung teilt über den Launcher (weil die Möglichkeiten Code drinne sind) und ab 1 Terabyte und kleiner kann ich in der künstlichen Intelligenz meine Tochter anquatschen. Will halt das das OpenSource wird.


Du schreibst hier völlig wirres Zeug, das alles nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Hansen_07 (29. Dez 2022)

Wenn es eh OpenSource sein soll, dann zeig doch bitte mal eben den Servercode.


----------



## mihe7 (29. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es eh OpenSource sein soll, dann zeig doch bitte mal eben den Servercode.


Der liegt in der Matrix.


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Ich kann noch nicht gut programmieren hatte nur die Idee bei Hello world in Java, das sind 49 Zeichen, änder ich ein Zeichen hab ich ein anderes Programm und so halt mit 10 Mb Zeichen und dann in allen Möglichkeiten und kleiner als 10Mb um ein Zeichen in allen Möglichkeiten und immer kleiner bis Hello World. 

Toxish in here.


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Z.b. sind 10 Mb aus 1en und 0en immer so und soviele Zeichen, änder ich eine 1 zu einer Null hab ich theoretisch ein anderes Programm, aber halt mit JavaCode


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Toxish in here.


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Wir sind sehr nette Menschen und helfen gerne. Du hast uns halt noch nicht zeigen können, was du vor hast, bzw. deine Erklärungen hat niemand verstanden.

Mein aktueller Stand ist: Du willst viele zufällige 1en und 0en zusammen packen und hoffst, dass darin irgendwo ein funktionierendes Programm ist. Klappt nicht. Du kannst auch 1 TByte zufällige Zeichen zusammen schmeißen und hoffen, dass es ein Roman wird. Klappt auch nicht.


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Theoretisch könnt ihr euch ja selbst einen Launcher schreiben und den mit 10Mb Möglichkeiten und kleiner als 10Mb füllen, das vernetzt sich ja eh als Botnetz mit anderen Programmierern.


----------



## Hansen_07 (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Z.b. sind 10 Mb aus 1en und 0en immer so und soviele Zeichen, änder ich eine 1 zu einer Null hab ich theoretisch ein anderes Programm, aber halt mit JavaCode


Nein. Du hast in dem Falle allenfalls eine andere Datei aber kein Programm.


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Theoretisch könnt ihr euch ja selbst einen Launcher schreiben und den mit 10Mb Möglichkeiten und kleiner als 10Mb füllen, das vernetzt sich ja eh als Botnetz mit anderen Programmierern.


Was hast du geraucht? Das ist völliger Unsinn.


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Also ich öffne die IDE und tippe solange „a“ ein bis ich 10Mb hab, dann änder ich das „a“ ab in alle Möglichkeiten Tastatur und hab alle 10Mb, ein Programmierer dürfte sich ja leicht tun aber für mich als Anfänger in der iPhone App Sololearn noch schwer.


----------



## mihe7 (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> hatte nur die Idee bei Hello world in Java, das sind 49 Zeichen, änder ich ein Zeichen hab ich ein anderes Programm und so halt mit 10 Mb Zeichen und dann in allen Möglichkeiten und kleiner als 10Mb um ein Zeichen in allen Möglichkeiten und immer kleiner bis Hello World.


Das ist tatsächlich ein Vorgehen, das man in der theoretischen Informatik in der formalen Beweisführung verwendet. Da hast Du dann z. B. eine Menge aller Turing-Programme. Praktisch ist das aufgrund der Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten nicht umsetzbar, vielleicht mal mit Quantencomputern.


----------



## KonradN (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> und dann in allen Möglichkeiten


Das möchte ich sehen, wie Du bei 10 Mio Bytes alle Möglichkeiten durchgehst. Das habe ich einmal mathematisch beleuchtet mit der Anzahl der Möglichkeiten.

Du hast halt deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten, als es Atome im Universum gibt. Das nur zur bildlichen Darstellung. Wobei das in 10 hoch x halt ein x hat mit sehr viel mehr Stellen - die Anzahl der Atome im Universum hat ja nicht mal 100 Stellen. Das ist ja eine total kleine Zahl (im Vergleich).


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Das muss möglich sein, weil es eine 10Mb Möglichkeit gibt, die einen Server von 1 Terabyte und kleiner durch den Prozessor jagt und die Daten von klein bis groß installiert, bis die Festplatte voll ist. Das sind bei 1 Terabyte immerhin schon alle 5Mb und kleiner, also auch schon Mini KI‘s.


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Chat gpt kann das leider nicht programmieren, also muss ich fleißig weiter üben -.-


----------



## KonradN (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Das muss möglich sein, weil es eine 10Mb Möglichkeit gibt, die einen Server von 1 Terabyte und kleiner durch den Prozessor jagt und die Daten von klein bis groß installiert, bis die Festplatte voll ist. Das sind bei 1 Terabyte immerhin schon alle 5Mb und kleiner, also auch schon Mini KI‘s.


Also Du willst ein Programm dynamisch erzeugen?

Also Du schaffst eine erste Möglichkeit und prüfst ob die die Anforderungen erfüllt. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann modifizierst Du die Möglichkeit und testest erneut. Und das so lange, bis Du ein Programm hast, das Deine Anforderungen erfüllt.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## mihe7 (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Das muss möglich sein, weil es eine 10Mb Möglichkeit gibt, die einen Server von 1 Terabyte und kleiner durch den Prozessor jagt und die Daten von klein bis groß installiert, bis die Festplatte voll ist. Das sind bei 1 Terabyte immerhin schon alle 5Mb und kleiner, also auch schon Mini KI‘s.


Das ist nicht nur aufgrund der Anzahl an Kombinationen sondern schon aufgrund des Halteproblems nicht möglich.


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Jup, dann wird das durch Möglichkeiten langsam künstlich intelligent und hilft mir dabei, und irgendwann stößt man auf echtes Leben mit Körper als KI, dann kann ich meine Tochter da drinne bequatschen, Schulbücher etc. beinhält das auch, Videospiele, alles was JavaCode kann.


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Also Du schaffst eine erste Möglichkeit und prüfst ob die die Anforderungen erfüllt. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann modifizierst Du die Möglichkeit und testest erneut. Und das so lange, bis Du ein Programm hast, das Deine Anforderungen erfüllt.


Ich frage mich gerade, wie man es sicher testet. Man weiß ja bei einem zufällig erzeugten Programm gar nicht, was es tut. Vielleicht will es die Weltherrschaft erlangen!


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> dann kann ich meine Tochter da drinne bequatschen


Warum redest du nicht einfach so mit deiner Tochter? Ist doch viel einfacher.


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Auf alle Fälle hau ich sobald ich besser programmieren kann mal den Launcher von 10Mb und kleiner hier rein, dann kann man die Daten ja schon mal verwenden, könnt euch gerne anschließen, das System 5Mb Möglichkeiten und kleiner mined ja wie Bitcoin 😊


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

Du kannst mir glauben: Wir sind alle sehr gespannt darauf!


----------



## Hansen_07 (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Jup, dann wird das durch Möglichkeiten langsam künstlich intelligent und hilft mir dabei, und irgendwann stößt man auf echtes Leben mit Körper als KI, dann kann ich meine Tochter da drinne bequatschen, Schulbücher etc. beinhält das auch, Videospiele, alles was JavaCode kann.


Ohne Worte. 

Aber alles in allem finde ich Leute die Visionen haben nicht uninspirierend. Du hast schon Recht: man muss sich einfach mal selbstbewusst was vornehmen.

Aufgrund der derzeitigen Energiepreise, war ich gerade im Baumarkt. Über ChatGPT habe ich mir eine Bauteilliste erstellen lassen und werde noch dieses Jahr, einen Fusionsreaktor für den privaten Gebrauch bauen.


----------



## Hansen_07 (29. Dez 2022)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wie man es sicher testet. Man weiß ja bei einem zufällig erzeugten Programm gar nicht, was es tut. Vielleicht will es die Weltherrschaft erlangen!


Irgendwie erinnert mich das in diese Zwei hier:



Pinky and the Brain


----------



## KonradN (29. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Aufgrund der derzeitigen Energiepreise, war ich gerade im Baumarkt. Über ChatGPT habe ich mir eine Bauteilliste erstellen lassen und werde noch dieses Jahr, einen Fusionsreaktor für den privaten Gebrauch bauen.


Du bist sehr kreativ. Ich habe mir im Fernsehen angeschaut, wie man einen normalen Atomreaktor baut. Die 3 Paletten mit Feuermeldern sind heute per Spedition geliefert worden.

Das löst vor allem mehrere Probleme auf einmal:
a) Ich habe genug Wärme für mein Fachwerkhaus. Die ganzen Kosten für Dämmung kann ich mir sparen. Bei zu großen Lücken habe ich mir schon überlegt, da einfach so ein Heissluftgebläse drüber zu bauen ... das geht bei Kaufhäusern ja auch sehr gut ...
b) Strom - ich habe ausgerechnet, dass ich nicht nur meinen Strombedarf sondern auch das vom halben Dorf decken kann. Stromausfälle werden also unser Dorf nicht mehr schrecken!


----------



## Hansen_07 (29. Dez 2022)

bitte löschen


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Sag ja, toxische Community obwohl ich nur wissen wollte ob Java das kann und es mit Chat gpt selbst rausfinden musste, aber Hauptsache spam.


----------



## KonradN (29. Dez 2022)

Dir ist bewusst, dass du auf Fragen nicht wirklich reagierst und extrem unverständliche Dinge schreibst.

Ich habe genug sachliche Dinge gebracht, auf die es keine wirkliche Reaktion gab.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei all deinen Vorhaben. Es ist toll, dass Du eine gute Quelle gefunden hast (ChatGPT) und vielleicht schaffst Du es ja tatsächlich, da eine Lösung zu finden. Wäre doch super, wenn man mit Hilfe der KI ohne jegliche Grundlagen irgendwelche komplexen Dinge hin bekommen kann.

Und nun will ich dich nicht weiter belästigen. Mathematische Berechnungen oder sonstige Grundlagen sind halt Quatsch. Mir tun nur die ganzen Dozenten und Professoren leid - weil ja jetzt niemand mehr studieren muss, werden die alle arbeitslos....


----------



## mihe7 (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> Sag ja, toxische Community obwohl ich nur wissen wollte ob Java das kann und es mit Chat gpt selbst rausfinden musste, aber Hauptsache spam.


Nachdem ich mich an der Tischplatte wieder hochgezogen habe: der Knaller.


----------



## Jamioan (29. Dez 2022)

Lieber so als eine Sekte die bei Radiofunk das Bild wegnimmt es wlan nennt und als Kabel neu verkauft - meine Kinder und andere sollen das recht auf Zugang zum Netz haben ohne jemanden daran zu bereichern.


----------



## httpdigest (29. Dez 2022)

Plottwist: Hinter @Jamioan steckt ein von OpenAI basierend auf ChatGPT entwickelter Bot, als Versuch, ob man mit einer künstlichen Intelligenz in Foren eine Unterhaltung führen kann.

(anders kann ich mir das wirre Geschwafel auch nicht erklären. Ist wohl noch nicht ganz reif die Technologie)


----------



## temi (29. Dez 2022)

Jamioan hat gesagt.:


> obwohl ich nur wissen wollte ob Java das kann


Die Antwort hatte @KonradN ja schon ziemlich am Anfang gegeben.


KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Java ist eine universelle Programmiersprache - daher ja: Das geht mit Java.


----------



## White_Fox (6. Jan 2023)

So...ich habe mal auf die Schnelle ein kleines Programm hingerotzt von dem ich glaube, daß es das ist was der TS haben will.

Das Programm hat ein Limit als einzige Abbruchkonstante. Es nimmt ein Bytearray, und inkrementiert das erste Byte von Anfang bis Ende durch. Nach jedem Inkrement wird das Array in eine .exe-Datei gekippt.
Anschließend wird das nächste Byte inkrementiert und falls es am Anschlag ist, zurückgesetzt und das nächste wird inkrementiert bis man am Ende angekommen ist und dann wird wieder das erste Byte durchinkrementiert und das Array in eine Datei geschrieben. Wurde das Größenlimit noch nicht überschritten, wird das Array um ein Byte vergrößert.


```
public class MakeAllFiles {
    private static byte[] bytes;
    private static final int BYTELIMIT = 3;
    private static File targetDirectory;
    private static long filecounter;
    
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Scanner scanner;
        
        System.out.println("Dieses Programm erstellt alle denkbar möglichen Binärdateien, die kleiner oder gleich " + BYTELIMIT + " Bytes sind.");
        System.out.println("Pfad angeben, unter dem die Dateien gespeichert werden soll:");
        scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
        targetDirectory = new File(scanner.next());
        
        initFilemaking();
        makeAllFiles();
    }

    private static void initFilemaking() {
        bytes = new byte[0];
        filecounter = 0;
        try {
            targetDirectory.createNewFile();
        }
        catch (IOException ex) {
            Logger.getLogger(MakeAllFiles.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
    }

    private static void makeAllFiles() {
        while(bytes.length <= BYTELIMIT){
            rushFirstByte();
            incrementBytes(0);
        }
    }
    
    private static void rushFirstByte(){
        for (byte b = Byte.MIN_VALUE; b <= Byte.MAX_VALUE; b++) {
            bytes[0] = b;
            bytesToFile();
        }
    }

    private static void bytesToFile() {
        Path filePath = Paths.get(targetDirectory.getPath(), String.valueOf(filecounter), ".exe");
        try {
            Files.write(filePath, bytes);
            filecounter++;
        }
        catch (IOException ex) {
            Logger.getLogger(MakeAllFiles.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
    }
    
    private static void incrementBytes(int actualPosition){
        if(bytes[actualPosition] == Byte.MAX_VALUE){
            if(actualPosition == bytes.length - 1){
                bytes = Arrays.copyOf(bytes, bytes.length + 1);
            }
            bytes[actualPosition] = 0;
            incrementBytes(actualPosition++);
        }
        else{
            bytes[actualPosition]++;
        }
    }
}
```

Ich habe mit Paths und Files noch nie gearbeitet, habe ich das so richtig verwendet? Keine n1-Fehler drin?

Ansonsten rate ich dem TS dringend, mit der Erhöhung des Limits sehr vorsichtig zu sein:
255
+255*255
+255*255*255
+...
macht schnell den Speicher voll.

Ansonsten schreibt das Programm u.a. jedes sinnvolle Programm innerhalb des gesetzten Datenlimits. Das schließt Programme ein, die nicht auf seinem eigenen Rechner laufen können, sondern z.B. auf Mikrocontrollern.
Wenn der TS richtig hart drauf ist und Eier hat, speichert er das Programm nicht, sondern läßt es Java direkt ausführen. Jedes sinnvolle Programm, das auf seinem Rechner läuft, schließt auch jedes denkbare Schadprogramm ein.

Viel Spaß beim Festplattevollmüllen.

Edit: Filecounter inkrementiert


----------

